# Delta out and about



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta will be 14 weeks on Thursday she now weighs 5.4kg or 12lb she is loving running with the girls. 









































































































































this is the "i'm cold, wet and want to go home" look lol

































































but Innes still thinks Echo is the best lol


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

So cute! I love the brown around Delta's eyes. Looks like they had so much fun!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh they all look lovely together and look to have a great time. Her coats really thickening is nt it? She's got that look off to perfection, she knows shes gorgeous x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She is _gorgeous_! Pretty face, beautiful color. Seems like a great pup.


----------



## lisa p (Oct 18, 2010)

She is so adorable and she has plenty of playmates.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

wow, Delta is getting much bigger!  It seems they all get along so well! ...I love it!  
p.s. I love the pic with the caption, "i'm cold, wet and want to go home" that's too cute! lol


----------

